
Huge pirate music site shut down (OiNK, RIP) - nickb
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/tees/7057812.stm
======
rms
It is a sad day for lovers of music and music piracy.

~~~
aston
_It is a sad day for lovers of music and music piracy._

I love me some music piracy.

~~~
zandorg
Arrr...

